# letro or aromasin?



## turbogreek (Sep 10, 2011)

hey guys...my next cycle is going back to basics... 

test E - 500mg/week 12weeks
dbol 30mg/day weeks 1 to 4 and then again 10 thru 14.

i need to make sure that my gyno doesn't flare up while on. which would you use? what should i keep on hand if it acts up?

is either 1 or less more beneficial for dbol?

TG


----------



## hypno (Sep 10, 2011)

Aromasin is great. Letro is even more powerful. Read up on them. They should be used for different types of problems. I would keep both on hand. In fact, I do keep both on hand.

Personally I would start with the Aromasin and if that is not doing the trick go with Letro. Be prepared though if you use the letro you will experience rebound when you go off it. Like I said, you may already know how to use each but just in case, READ lots about them. Good luck!

As for better with d-bol I don't have enough experience with that to say.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

go with aromasin, but be ready to up doses as needed because of the dbol.  12.5 ED was not enough for me w/ 500 mg of test and 50 mg dbol.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aromasin or arimidex for an AI.  Letro will kill ALL the estrogen in your body which is needed to make gains.  It will also kill your joints and sex drive and should only be used to get rid of gyno you have developed.  But I would keep it on hand like said above.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Aromasin or arimidex for an AI.  Letro will kill ALL the estrogen in your body which is needed to make gains.  It will also kill your joints and sex drive and should only be used to get rid of gyno you have developed.  But I would keep it on hand like said above.



This isnt' completely accurate.  It isn't the letro that kills your joints and sex drive.  It's driving estradiol too low that does that.  

If you can find an appropriate dose of letro to keep estradiol in the 20's then you won't have any problems with joint pain or loss of libido.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 10, 2011)

Letro made me feel like sh*t(I was taking 2.5mg a day to get rid of gyno) but still had absolutely zero sex drive.I'm on aromasin right now at 12.5mg everyday while taking test and dbol and I feel great. Just my personal experience


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This isnt' completely accurate.  It isn't the letro that kills your joints and sex drive.  It's driving estradiol too low that does that.
> 
> If you can find an appropriate dose of letro to keep estradiol in the 20's then you won't have any problems with joint pain or loss of libido.


true.  Yes it can be used as an AI but I still think aromasin or adex are better choices


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 10, 2011)

Aromasin for on cycle AI support. I like to keep letro on hand though just in case things get out of control.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> true.  Yes it can be used as an AI but I still think aromasin or adex are better choices



Yeah, Ive heard that it's difficult to dial in the correct letro dose to get e2 in a good range.


----------



## nikjbax1 (Sep 10, 2011)

I went with Letro but I'am going to get some aromisin when somebody restocks. i plan to use of .5mgs to .25mgs a day of Letro.


----------



## toothache (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer aromasin for the same reasons above.


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks guys... i've used letro before for gyno flare up. worked the first time but it seems that it worked less and less over the next few cycles.

looks like i'm gonna go with aromasin and keep the letro on hand. vener tried aromasin before.

if the shit hits the fan... can the 2 be used together?

thanks 

TG


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Sep 12, 2011)

turbogreek said:


> thanks guys... i've used letro before for gyno flare up. worked the first time but it seems that it worked less and less over the next few cycles.
> 
> looks like i'm gonna go with aromasin and keep the letro on hand. vener tried aromasin before.
> 
> ...



You COULD but that would be a horrible idea. Your E2 would be completely nil. Maybe in the negative! lol Seriously though I would advise against it. Letro alone should be more than enough. Studies have shown that doses as low as 100mcg have a maximum inhibitory effect on estro (J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1995 Sep;80(9):2658-60).

But like you said, if for whatever reason your letro is somewhat bunk or it doesn't pop and click like it used to for you, the aromasin alone will do you justice.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

What worked for me was tapering off the letro and tapering up the aromasin to maintain. I didn't want to get the letro rebound. With aro being suicidal, it made sense to me.

Let me clarify, got some gyno symptoms, stopped aromasin and started letro and nolva. When it cleared up I tapered off of both letro and nolva and started taking the aromasin in small doses then dropped the letro and nolva completely.


----------



## Broted (Sep 13, 2011)

Currently on wk9 of a 12wk cycle
1-9 test e 600mg
9-12 Test P 700mg up to 900mg
1-9 tren e 400mg
8-12 Anavar 70mg
Had to drop the tren e because of gyno. Did tren e in the past and no gyno so though i was good. The gyno has gotten to the point where I have small hard lumps and look swolen and real tender, talk about super pissed.
Been taking liquid arimidex at 2.5 ed along with nolva 10mg ed. I found out to late I should be on caber. So, I've been on that since last wk at .5 mg 3x a wk. along with letro for the past 2wks and so far no change. Is there anything else I could do or change, looks like i'll just have to ride it out. Also I changed the adex out for aromasin.
Forgot to add HCG 250 2x wk 7-12


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2011)

Letro takes a while to remove lumps. Up to a few months for some. How much letro are you taking? You don't need to be taking adex/aromasin + letro either depending on your letro dosage. Always remember that 19-nors, tren/nandrolones, require caber or prami for the prolactin.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Sep 13, 2011)

another vote for liquid aromasin, very good ai.


----------



## eire (Sep 20, 2011)

letro is the onlyone that works for me, wish i could get away wwith aromasin
keep both on hand op


----------

